# Green list countries/quarantine arrival protocols as of Dec 14, 2021



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

IATF 154 -B

https://www.officialgazette.gov.ph/downloads/2021/12dec/20211214-IATF-RESO-154B-RRD.pdf

IATF 154-C

https://www.officialgazette.gov.ph/downloads/2021/12dec/20211214-IATF-RESO-154C-RRD.pdf


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

“Green,” “Yellow,” and “Red” from 01 January 2022, until 15 January 2022

RESOLVED FURTHER STILL, that upon the recommendation of the Department of Foreign Affairs, the national COVID-19 vaccination certificate of the following countries, namely Armenia, Belgium, Canada, France, Germany, Kuwait, New Zealand, Sri Lanka, Thailand, United States of America, and Oman shall be accepted/recognized for purposes of arrival quarantine protocols as well as for interzonal/intrazonal movement, in addition to such other countries/territories/jurisdictions whose proofs of vaccination the IATF already approved for recognition in the Philippines, and without prejudice to such other proofs of vaccination approved by IATF for all inbound travelers.

The Bureau of Quarantine, the Department of Transportation - One-Stop-Shop, and the
Bureau of Immigration are directed to recognize only the proofs of vaccination thus approved by
the IATF.

IATF 154-E
SOURCE: https://www.officialgazette.gov.ph/downloads/2021/12dec/20211229-IATF-RESO-154E-RRD.pdf


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

So the only change is the documentation? The Philippines is accepting and recognizing vaccine documents from certain countries but you'll still need the* entry exemption document* (EED) on a 9a Visa, I hope I got that right because so many people (tourists/reuniting with girlfriend/fiance) do want to come back here.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

So much effort is expended on documentation and then some people thwart the quarantines after arrival anyway.... oh and end up testing positive.  NCR now moved from a level 2 - level 3 quarantine today. 

And then how come so many are testing positive upon arrival for the virus when all the protocols are in place.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> NCR now moved from a level 2 - level 3 quarantine today.


IATF 155
Dec 31, 2021
SOURCE: https://www.officialgazette.gov.ph/downloads/2021/12dec/20211231-IATF-RESO-155-RRD.pdf


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

What I read from the "Inter-agency Task Force" that Joe posted is they are almost shutting down again in the Philippines as of Dec 31, 2021

I am not even allowed in a household if I am not related to them. Plus the USA is a yellow country on the Philippine's list. I am not sure a tourist can come there from the USA.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Tourists bave not been allowed in for nearly 2 years now, only residents and citizens and immediate family.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey gary

I don't understand their reasoning behind this. If a tourist has all their shots and test negative, then what is their reason for not allowing a tourist into the country?

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> hey gary
> 
> I don't understand their reasoning behind this. If a tourist has all their shots and test negative, then what is their reason for not allowing a tourist into the country?
> 
> art


Because all of these dirty unwashed diseased foreigners bringing covid into their country. It's the mexican border syndrome


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Gary,

Doesn't make sense. I have all 3 pyfzer shots and i test negative then why am I not allowed to enter the Philippines? I must still quarantine for 14 days and test negative on the 5 days if I was allowed there.

This sure stops a lot of marriages from the foreigners to the filipinos. hahaha What a mess the world is in now.

art


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

art1946 said:


> hey gary
> 
> I don't understand their reasoning behind this. If a tourist has all their shots and test negative, then what is their reason for not allowing a tourist into the country?
> 
> art


Times are very challenging to "control" what protocol measures they have in place already. Almost 1 million violators from Nov to Dec 2021.
SOURCE: PNP: Almost 1 million quarantine violators warned from November to December

Adding thousands of foreigners to the mix would further lead to a loss of the "span of control". Now, they are considering jailing violators again.

Plus, add the bribes being paid to get out of quarantine.
Source: Quarantine skippers bribe to escape protocols: DILG chief

Quarantine violators may face imprisonment under the law
January 3, 2022
Articles: Quarantine violators may face imprisonment under the law

Another problem; Say a tourist completes their quarantine then is let out into the country. Many hotels are quarantine only hotels right now. I tried to book a hotel in Manila 2 months ago and none would accept leisure/tourists. I had to stay at a 24 hour short time hotel.

Why not apply for a retirement visa. This guy on a retirement visa just posted his arrival to the PI from Thailand.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We stayed in a Subic hotel for New Year's eve and are booked into a Manila hotel for the 12th before flying to Dumeguete so it can be done. We have 9 nights in a condo whilst there.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Gary D said:


> We stayed in a Subic hotel for New Year's eve and are booked into a Manila hotel for the 12th before flying to Dumeguete so it can be done. We have 9 nights in a condo whilst there.


But done without having to deal with foreign tourist arrivals

I left the province & stayed in Angeles for Christmas & New Years. No problem getting a hotel there but again, I didn't have to compete with foreign tourist arrivals.

If not for the mask policy, one would think it was back to normal there. Bars were open all night, no curfew, many foreigners bar hopping, at the malls, etc. I just saw today they changed protocols there. 
Article: Unvaxxed residents face stricter measures in Angeles City


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> But done without having to deal with foreign tourist arrivals
> 
> I left the province & stayed in Angeles for Christmas & New Years. No problem getting a hotel there but again, I didn't have to compete with foreign tourist arrivals.
> 
> ...


Doesn't seem as strick as what the Manila mayor's have just implemented. Stay at home unless essential.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Went into PureGold to get my Gcash for my electrical payment and sure enough we're back to filling out personal data, I didn't think I didn't bring my vaccine card but since we have went from level 2 to level 3 the changes seem to be going back.

Art the main reason tourist are not wanted in the Philippines is that they bring the virus, my God so many, actually nobody really knows it's hidden because this didn't make the headlines, we have two citizens in our Municipality that returned from abroad, both vaccinated and tested and yet... they got Covid and have symptoms and were quarantined yesterday, the woman is 61 and the man is 63, so even with vaccinations you're a walking talking disease. 

This Covid issue hasn't been resolved the vaccine seems to be only making the sickenes's less damaging or so is the claim, and even a couple of mayors (in the news yesterday also) tested positive again for the Covid virus and so multiple sickenes's even though they've been vaccinated, I don't think anyone believes these shots are doing much if anything, we only take them because we have because the warning is you could be banned from public transportation, Malls, Grocery stores, banks.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I don't think the vaccine was even for stopping you from getting the virus, it's mainly for keeping you out of hospital which on the whole is doing.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

i agree with Gary. the vaccine stops the person from getting severely sick and going to the hospital. the person still can be a carrier. But, if the person is tested to be negative then that person doesn't have the virus.

M.C.A.---but if the tourist is tested to be negative and been quarantined for 14 days then what is the issue? You said to many are carriers of the virus, but I have read everyone coming into the Philippines has to be quarantined and tested. So how can they spread the virus around there?

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Art, what you say makes sense but remember you are dealing with the Philippines, They'd rather close down half the hotels than expand the quarantine facilities and there are reports that omicron is so transmissible that guess have caught it from adjoining rooms.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

art1946 said:


> I have read everyone coming into the Philippines has to be quarantined and tested. So how can they spread the virus around there?


Read the 4 articles below and you will get a better understanding. Each arrival is not escorted to quarantine, it's logistically "impossible"

Many are not showing up to quarantine & some tested positive and our out spreading the virus, many are bribing their way out of quarantine. As i posted above, any daily additional arrival of thousands of foreign tourists to an already over tasked scenerio would further cause them to lose total span of control. 

Did you see in the video above? The expat arrived on his retirement visa & the line to get a taxi to the quarantine facility is excessive. One is not escorted. Imagine additional thousands of foreign daily arrivals joining those taxi lines to get to their quarantine location.

Articles:

Quarantine skippers bribe to escape protocols: DILG chief .

Quarantine violators may face imprisonment under the law

Duterte wants police deployed in hotel quarantine facilities

PNP: Almost 1 million quarantine violators warned from November to December


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Hey_Joe said:


> Each arrival is not escorted to quarantine, it's logistically "impossible"


 Well. It isnt if manager have organicing skill, although perhaps some problem to find enough many serving people, who follow the instructions and dont screw up  

Transport each airplane arrivers together in buses, because they have been together in the airplanes allready, and let passengers at each airplane chose between two price levels of quaratine hotels and of course sort them depending of which hotel to go to to reduce transport time. That part cant be hard because the amounts to each hotel are known in advance. And of course organice food servers and such safe at the quarantine hotels.. 

And dont allow any other guests into the quarantine hotels, not let people walk around uncontrolled inside, as the organizers of the Junior Ishockey World Championships in Canada, screwed up, so it had to be interupted after a few rounds by stupidity.. It was suppoused to be a buble for them in the tournement...


----------

